#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Guatemala

## Lancelot

After a couple of months back in the good old USA, I decided that I wanted to travel more- so I headed south to Guatemala  :Smile: 

Arrived at Guatemala City around midnight, so I stayed the night then caught a shuttle bus to Antigua the next day. 

Antigua is mostly a tourist town, but still enjoyable and affordable. The exchange rate is 7.6 Quetzals; 330ml beers are around $1.30 to $2.60 Q inmost bars, but of course you can always pay more.

The town was packed because of New Years but I managed to find a room (had to move three times) with no reservations.  

A supposedly active volcano in the back ground of the "Chicken Bus Station" old recycled US school busses. Cheap transportation- but they really pack you in, three to a seat and filled to standing room in the aisle.

 

My second night was at the "Roo" Hostel. Yeah it was Aussie run. If you can't get to the beach, the proprietors bring the beach to you   :Smile:

----------


## pseudolus

Nice start Lance - hopefully you have lots of snaps of hot chicks peppered throughout the thread.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

We need senioritas

----------


## thaimeme

> Nice start Lance - hopefully you have lots of snaps of hot chicks peppered throughout the thread.


Sadly, I believe one will be limited to those short chubby Mayan ladies.

----------


## david44

> We need senioritas


the thread is nowt without Chew Juicy Gulpers :smiley laughing: 

Be great to have some pix and reports about this

----------


## Lancelot

Four nights in Antigua was enough, so I caught the "Chicken Bus" express to Panajachel on Lake Atitlan.

 

Three hours, four busses and $4.90 poorer I arrived at my destination. Not so speedy for a 78 Km trip  :smiley laughing: 



My hotel here is half the price of Antigua, about $7.80 USD per night. The elevation is about5,200 feet, so the weather is mild 20C ish during the day and 10 to 13C at night. But I'm told it gets cooler- yikes!

----------


## Lancelot

> Nice start Lance - hopefully you have lots of snaps of hot chicks peppered throughout the thread.


All in good time amigo...

----------


## Lancelot

Yesterday I had a street food breakfast of two scrambled eggs, beans and five tortillas, $1.30.



I keep in touch with a Thai girl via Line and she is not impressed with Guatemala, big surprise, no? She told me she couldn't eat the food, because she could tell from the photos it is mai aroi...



When I told her that it was better for her to remain in Thailand, she had a sudden change of heart and decided that she could eat the food after all  :smiley laughing:

----------


## kingwilly

Nice thread mate.

----------


## sjwilliams

looks fun. Did you get to see natural attractions?

----------


## Lancelot

> looks fun. Did you get to see natural attractions?


The scenery is fantastic, but, no, I haven't taken any 'Volcano' tours yet. I will check out some of the other villages on Lake Atiitlan.

----------


## Lancelot

The lake here is really beautiful and my inadequate photography skills do not do it justice



I want to take a boat ride to some of the other villages on the lake.

 

I received a free 90 day visa on arrival, so I think I will stay around for a while. It was 10C when I strolled out for breakfast this morning, but the local scenery warmed me up, he he



What's not to like?

----------


## Looper

^good start but can you post something older and wrinklier for BLD!




> We need senioritas

----------


## Lancelot

> ^good start but can you post something older and wrinklier for BLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> We need senioritas


Ah that's a problema because all the girls are young and beautiful- or maybe its the massive amounts of beer that I've been drinking  :smiley laughing:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

They are cuties when there young, but that diet of rice n beans goes straight to there arse later on, nice looking seniorita in the pic though Lancelot

----------


## thaimeme

> They are cuties when there young, but that diet of rice n beans goes straight to there arse later on...


It becomes worse after squeezing out their first rug rat...

----------


## BaitongBoy

A lot of farting with the beans, perhaps?...

----------


## ossierob

some nice scenery

----------


## Lancelot

The hombres here seem to prefer a naked bike, street fighter style. Two popular brands are Mahindra and Pulsar, both Indian brands. Single cylinder, air cooled and low technology carburetor fuel systems. I haven't seen many step throughs or automatics. The Indian bikes are probably popular because they are cheaper. Money is hard to come by for a Mayan boy...



For the major brands, Yamaha and Suzuki, respectively, seem to have the most market share, Honda is a distant third. A Yamaha FZ16, 160cc would set you back about $2,630, according to a brochure I was given.

Man, I sure miss my CBR250...

----------


## Lancelot

Market Day. I shared this with a Thai girl and she remarked "Oh, you stay Chiang Mai!" 

I learned a long time ago not to disagree with a Thai  :smiley laughing:  



Prices here are some what similar to Thailand. I pay $0.65 for a glass of freshly squeezed orange juice here- but I reckon its twice the size of a 20 baht OJ on the street in Thailand



In Chiang Mai I was paying $145 a month (plus electric & water) for a furnished room. Here I am paying about $185 per month for a hotel room, all in and no deposit.

----------


## cdnski12

Andy Graham of hobobtraveller.com reckons Lake Atitlain is the best place to retire in the entire world. He has travelled professionally for 16 years and visited 107 countries ... always looking for a good place to live. If they had decent golf courses there ... I think I'd give it a go!

----------


## Lancelot

^ Yeah, I've read his travel blog.

----------


## blue

Looks great, never thought about it  a destination , but might now .
Whats the visa situation ?
Where are most of the foriegn tourists from ?

----------


## Lancelot

^ 90 day, free, entry stamp on arrival at the Guatemala City airport. I'm told that many expats extend their visits by having a 'fixer' take their passport to the border and get stamped back in for another 90 days, at a cost of $45 to $50. 

I arrived on a one way ticket and encountered absolutely no problems.

Some Mexican and El Salvadorean tourists. Of course many expats seem to be from the USA, but Canada, Australia, UK are also well represented. I've seen a few Asian chicks and there is a coffee shop that is Asian managed (owned?)

I know a couple that travel a lot and I met them several times in Chiang Mai. They turned me on to Guatemala and I like it. One bonus is that it is relatively close to the USA- about three hours, vs. 20 or so from the USA to Thailand.

----------


## Lancelot

I found this 'Pupuseria' run by a friendly El Salvadorian guy. The place gets packed at night, because the food is good and the prices are right- $1.30 for piping hot pupusa. Basically a tortilla stuffed with cheese and meat, served with a compliment of spicy carrot salad and hot sauce. A liter of beer is only $3.38.



Two pupusas are a very satisfying meal for me.

----------


## PeeCoffee

Travel safe Lancelot. Guatemala is cheap as long as you enjoy the food.

If you enjoy archeological sites I understand Tikal (to the north) provides a good glimpse of the historical Mayan domain. (Vid: "Ancient City Hidden in the Jungle').
Travel safe and thanks for your great pics !

----------


## Lancelot

^ Thanks! Yeah there is a lot more of the country I want to check out. Tikal looks interesting.

----------


## misskit

If you go again, try to get to Chichicastenango. One of the most fascinating places I have ever been was the Pascual Abaj site on a hilltop just outside of town. It is a pre-Colombian stone head still used as a place for pagan worship. People are pouring whiskey over his lips, sacrificing chickens, and chanting continuously. The idol is never left alone, someone always sits with it. The weekly market in Chichicastenango is very colorful and can't be missed.


Guatemalan buses are absolute hell.

----------


## Lancelot

Guatemalan coffee is good, but some what mild to my taste. This French press costs about $1.30 for one and a third cups.  I found another coffee shop that makes a mean espresso, complete with a foot pump (pressure) Italian espresso maker  :Smile:

----------


## porno frank

cute chica.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

:Smile: yes,but where are the senioritas? :sexy:

----------


## toslti

An old friend of mine from Tenerife lives in San Pedro de Laguna and works at Blue Lilli cafe.... I think it is a bit hippy like up there.

----------


## Lancelot

> An old friend of mine from Tenerife lives in San Pedro de Laguna and works at Blue Lilli cafe.... I think it is a bit hippy like up there.


Yes, San Pedro has the hippie reputation  :Smile: 

The court yard at Mr. Jon's, one of my favorite breakfast stops, inside Casa Cakchiquel. Originally built in 1948 by a Swedish Duchess, it was supposedly on of the first restaurants on the lake and hosted  several famous visitors, such as Ernesto "Che" Guevara, Ingrid Bergman.



One morning last week a fire would have been very welcomed. We've had a few 7C nights since I've arrived  :Smile: 



Perhaps Che debated the coming 'Revolucion' with fellow guests gathered around this fire place...



Panajachel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## Lancelot

I crossed the border from Nicaragua into Costa Rica- just barley, I didn't have an onward ticket, so Immigration made me buy an onward bus ticket (Tica Bus) before they would let me in. A Canadian couple living in Costa Rica were returning from a long weekend in Nicaragua almost didn't get back in as well, despite the fact that they owned a house their and were driving their Costa Rica license plated car too! Yeah, they were guilty of no onward ticket as well- they had tickets back to Canada, but they thought they wouldn't need them.

Wrong!

They too finally were allowed to pass after presenting their home ownership documents.

Granted 90 days, free of charge.

The Canadians gave me a lift to Playa Del Coco...

----------


## terry57

Nice interesting thread mate,

Cheers.

----------


## Lancelot

^ Thanks T.

Before going to Costa Rica, I spent four days on Ometepe Island, a two volcano island in Lake Nicaragua. Very slow pace of life. 

The Bus Stop, 555!

----------


## Lancelot

Made it to Panama after a 16 hour Tica Bus journey from San Jose to Panama City. The entry into Panama was FUBAR, first we are stamped in, then we wait for about 30 minutes, then a roll call -no shit- 'Juan?' "Presente!" then a cursory check of our bags. 

Proof of onward ticket is required, but the Aussie guy behind me in line used a fake ticket, a screen shot on his smart phone, and sailed right through.

Stayed in Venta Surf Hostel for three nights but the place was filled with some rude pricks, recently discharged from the Israeli Defense forces, so I bailed for a room I found on Airbnb. Would have stayed longer but the guy was booked up, so I found 'Siri' Hostel, the former Thai Consulate in Panama. Small world  :Smile: 

Did the Panama Canal trip, visited the locks at Miaflores. Reminded me of Thai pricing, $3.00 for locals; $15 for foreigners. Same same but different, 555!

Supposedly there is good sea food cooked to order at the fish market, so I'm giving that a try tonight.

----------


## Lancelot

The Panama Canal was pretty awesome and I'm glad I went to the Miaflores Locks. Just to the left of this photo the Panamanians are building a new larger canal to increase traffic and allow larger super cargo ships to pass through.



Panama City was hot and humid, reminded me a lot of the Philippines. The people were less friendly than my experience in Guatemala. 

The hostel I stayed at was the former Thai Consulate! I'm usually the oldest guy in the dorm, but one of my room mates was 77! He was in excellent shape, bounded right up the stairs and would gamble all night in the casinos and come dragging back in around 0700 to sleep, 555!

Your only as old as you act  :Smile:

----------


## ltnt

Nice journey...Guatemala sound and looks great!

----------


## grasshopper

Keep it coming Sir Lance!

----------


## Latindancer

> the place was filled with some rude pricks, recently discharged from the Israeli Defense forces


You know, I can't say I've EVER met any Israelis, but have heard the same thing said about them by so many people. Are they brutalized so much in the military that they want to let loose when they become backpackers, and disregard other people ?

BTW, thanks for the thread, Lancelot. Er....did you get to use your lance much ?

----------


## ltnt

I've only met one Israeli back packer recently released from his military service.  Seemed like a very decent fellow.  We knocked about Thailand together for a few days and never witnessed him going south in any way.

He told me of his military experiences as well that his sister was also in the military currently.  His entire family had served at some stage of their lives.

Perhaps just guys letting off steam after being released from their military obligations.  Reason enough to celebrate.  I'm sure we've all had encounters with various rude people while on the road.

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
> 
>  the place was filled with some rude pricks, recently discharged from the Israeli Defense forces
> 
> 
> You know, I can't say I've EVER met any Israelis, but have heard the same thing said about them by so many people. Are they brutalized so much in the military that they want to let loose when they become backpackers, and disregard other people ?
> 
> BTW, thanks for the thread, Lancelot. Er....did you get to use your lance much ?


Could very well be the Israeli backpackers are letting off some steam after their military service. I don't want to tar them all with the same brush, but in my personal experience, I would just as soon not be around them. I met an Aussie guy at the same hostel and he summed it up diplomatically, "I try to keep an open mind but they (Israelis) always let me down."

This hasn't really been a mongering trip, the travel itself is the juice. I did go to a couple of 'Pensions' in San Jose, Costa Rica. Prostitution is legal in CR, but pimping isn't- so an enterprising guy has a hotel, the girl rents the room and what happens between consenting adults is no one else's concern. 

There is Hotel Del Rey in San Jose that is packed with free lancers, some of them pretty hot looking. The going rate is $100 short time, usually one hour or one pop- whichever comes first. Del Rey is also a casino, so they cover all the bases, women, booze and cards  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

My original intention was to travel by land from Guatemala into South America- but the Darien Gap put a stop to that  :Smile:  I could have sailed on some island hopping boats, about a three to five day adventure, but I decided to cash in some FF miles. United only charges 10,000 miles for a flight from Panama City to Bogota, so off I went.

Bogota was a bit chilly after the muggy tropic weather of Panama, so I manned up and added another shirt  :Smile:  Caught a bus from the airport to the old city; the locals kindly helped me along the way, telling me which stop to get off the bus. The women are HOT, more European and very BBB (Big Butt Babes)

I found Colombia to be a bargain, my hostel was only $7.40 a night and even included a breakfast with eggs and free coffee all day  :Smile:  I withdrew cash from two ATMs and no local fee. My US bank doesn't charge a fee, so I'm good.

The architecture was stunning.

----------


## Chuckycheese

Enjoyed your pictures! I've been down there a couple of times and spent 5 months in Xela (Quetzaltenango). I'm sure you'll get there, sooner or later. It used to be a really nice place; I hope it still is! Have fun!

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
> 
>  the place was filled with some rude pricks, recently discharged from the Israeli Defense forces
> 
> 
> You know, I can't say I've EVER met any Israelis, but have heard the same thing said about them by so many people. Are they brutalized so much in the military that they want to let loose when they become backpackers, and disregard other people ?
> 
> BTW, thanks for the thread, Lancelot. Er....did you get to use your lance much ?


Thanks for that , I have noticed that, when they leave the IDF military for a break, well it's a break, they know that they could be called back once their holiday after 3 years Israeli military service is over and they are back home in the Holy Land.
This is what puzzles Me about these groups, they always are on the Hippy trail.
They want to be hippies , young hippies, rebel hippies by visiting dangerous countries, but the locals are so cool and accommodating to them.
They know that when they get home, that Hippie holiday is gone, and they are no longer care free.
Greet them next time with Groovey man.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Enjoyed your pictures! I've been down there a couple of times and spent 5 months in Xela (Quetzaltenango). I'm sure you'll get there, sooner or later. It used to be a really nice place; I hope it still is! Have fun!


Sounds interesting! Some day...

----------


## Exit Strategy

That said, I do know of problems down there... I basically steer clear of S.Am

----------


## Lancelot

A little Street Art across the street from my hostel.

Ya never know what you're going to see  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi

That's true.

----------


## Lancelot

> That said, I do know of problems down there... I basically steer clear of S.Am


There are positives and negatives in most countries. Its a big world out there and I want to see more of it.

But for sure there are no problems in Thailand  :smiley laughing:

----------


## blue

Nice updates .
How much Spanish would a person need to learn, to properly enjoy the countries ?

----------


## VocalNeal

> That said, I do know of problems down there... I basically steer clear of S.Am


Sorry bit late here. May I ask your nationality?

Guatemala, Nicaragua and Panama are in Central America. South America like say Brazil, Argentina, Uraguay etc. are OK.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> That said, I do know of problems down there... I basically steer clear of S.Am
> 
> 
> There are positives and negatives in most countries. Its a big world out there and I want to see more of it.
> 
> But for sure there are no problems in Thailand


Absolutely agree. And even more I wish you luck and great experiences.

And we don't speak about problems in Thailand :Smile:  here...

----------


## Exit Strategy

But I got food poisoning in Mexico. Though I got food poisoning in Cambodia. Though I got food poisoning in Portugal. And the world turns (I btw have steel stomach so this is not what happens everyday I eat street food)

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> That said, I do know of problems down there... I basically steer clear of S.Am
> 
> 
> Sorry bit late here. May I ask your nationality?
> 
> Guatemala, Nicaragua and Panama are in Central America. South America like say Brazil, Argentina, Uraguay etc. are OK.


You may ask. I may ask what concern is it to you, and furthermore I may ask how much in social benefits do you receive pm to live off like a king in poor countries.

If you wanted to teach me about geography, wrong school mate.

----------


## VocalNeal

No social benefits mate. 

As for nationality no real concern just that some have a reputation for poor geography, that's all.

And if you knew your geography you wouldn't have given South America a bad rap in a thread about Central America. That is all.

----------


## Exit Strategy

OK Vocal, no worries. It just seems same from the space man

----------


## Lancelot

> Nice updates .
> How much Spanish would a person need to learn, to properly enjoy the countries ?


Even rudemantry Spanish would help a lot.

I speak just enough Spanish- to be dangerous  :Smile:  But I'd like to think that I am improving a bit.

Its not that hard, I'm in Peru now and not many English speakers around, but that helps me to improve. Yesterday I bought a bus ticket, all in Spanish and it worked out OK. I have a English - Spanish dictionary on my smart phone, and that is a big help with vocabulary that I need to complete a transaction or express myself.

I'm starting to make the shift, from Thai to Spanish. When I first arrived in Guatemala, (Dec 2014) I often blurted out numbers and questions in Thai. Now I find myself wanting to substitute Spanish words for Thai, if I talk to friends back in Thailand.

Compliments to the folks that speak several languages fluently...

Looking forward to the bus trip today, 160 degree recline, wifi and meal. Looks like business class in some airlines. I have even seen a couple of bus lines that advertise 180 lie flat 'Cama" seats  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> That said, I do know of problems down there... I basically steer clear of S.Am
> 
> 
> Sorry bit late here. May I ask your nationality?
> 
> Guatemala, Nicaragua and Panama are in Central America. South America like say Brazil, Argentina, Uraguay etc. are OK.


No problem, I'm from the US. I have to refer to myself as 'Norte Americano' or that I'm from 'Estados Unidos because the locals also consider themselves Americans  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

^Posted by mistake- can't delete it

----------


## stroller

> ... I have to refer to myself as 'Norte Americano' or that I'm from 'Estados Unidos because the locals also consider themselves Americans


And they are, of course.  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

Claro! Dating back to the 1500's  :Smile: 

I've seen a few statues and memorials to Simon Bolivar, La Libertador (Sp?)

He conducted some impressive military campaigns.

----------


## ltnt

Where are you going in Peru?  Why the bus and not the local air service?  Did you visit the underground caves in Lima filled with the bodies of exterminated Indians?

----------


## Lancelot

> Where are you going in Peru?  Why the bus and not the local air service?  Did you visit the underground caves in Lima filled with the bodies of exterminated Indians?


Crossed by land from Loja Ecuador to Piura, Peru. I received 90 days, so I have time to explore. I never keep rigid schedules- I run with the wind. If I like  a place, I stay longer -like nine weeks in Guatemala. If I find nothing of interest, I move on.

I'm not in a hurry, so why fly? Today I saw the Northern Peru Desert while ridding in a very comfortable bus. You miss a lot of scenery flying...

----------


## rickschoppers

Lance, great pics and thread. Now that you have been to a few countries, are there any that you would consider spending more time in? Latin America has been my plan B for many years and my needs would be geared more toward cost of living, scenery and attitude of the natives.

Enjoy the rest of your trip an take plenty of pics.

----------


## ltnt

> Today I saw the Northern Peru Desert while ridding in a very comfortable bus.


Yes that's true.  I've driven the Pan American Highway from Lima to the border with Chile and over to Bolivia in a private car.  I prefer to be the one doing the driving in most countries in the world.

If you get a chance get up the Amazon area around Iquitos...you'll definitely be entertained by it all.

----------


## rickschoppers

Itnt, where did you get the private car since I too like to drive rather than be a passenger?

----------


## ltnt

My friend has many places in Peru as well multiple automobiles and offered his for my use...I used to stay in Lima a lot and considered seriously Peru, Cuzco specifically as my choice for retirement.  I'm sure you can rent them.

If you don't speak passable Spanish I would not suggest you travel alone.  Numerous stops along the highway for tolls and military searches...same as Mexico.  I was last there during the El Nino period of the late 90's, so I'm sure its changed a lot.  During the Fujimori period when a  terrorist gang taking over a social event in Lima and held hostages for weeks it seemed.

Cuzco was my choice as its climate seemed seasonal, high altitude, cost of living was well within reason, social society seemed well balanced, most folks working and little political concern other than the occasional drug runners.  Property was very inexpensive as well.  Nice apartment in Miraflores in Lima was only $20,000 then.  Best area in Lima near the Pacific ocean, Humbolt current.

----------


## Latindancer

> If you get a chance get up the Amazon area around Iquitos...you'll definitely be entertained by it all.


Sounds interesting.

Due to its location in the Peruvian Amazon,  Iquitos has a green landscape with a vast variety of life. The flora is  varied with great presence of 850 species, including 22 species of  palms and orchids, who provide the attractive forest within the urban  landscape of the city. The lilies also present. The extensive forests  seated within metropolitan influence host fauna with 130 species of  mammals, 330 of birds, 150 of reptiles and amphibians, and 250 fish.  Within the city, inhabiting the rock dove (_Columba livia_), especially in the Square 28 de Julio. Also recorded the transient presence of bull sharks (_Carcharhinus leucas_) who come from the Atlantic Ocean, traveling 3,360 miles to Iquitos.
Iquitos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## rickschoppers

My Spanish is OK thanks to spending lots of time in Mexico fishing, surfing and drinking. It all started at the age of 18 and wound down about 10 years ago when I decided Thailand would be my retirement country. 

Do you ever think about what it would have been like retiring in Peru Itnt?

----------


## ltnt

> Do you ever think about what it would have been like retiring in Peru Itnt?


Yes, but then my decision to retire in Thailand was based on a different set of personal requirements.  Such as great inexpensive golf, loads of great beaches and waters, pretty user friendly on coming and going, reasonably good medical care if needed, some educated people, and pretty easy cost wise, pretty much summer weather all year long.  Lots have changed since the original decision.

If I have to make a decision on my next stop, perhaps Spain, Portugal or even France.

Iquitos was pretty remote when I last visited but it was mostly an oil boom town and drug distribution local.  You can find many amazon river camps to stay in from the agents in Iquitos.  Loads of boat trips and if you're really adventuresome you can catch the local ferries that transport locals along the river for short distances, perhaps finding one that will take you all the way to the Atlantic ocean mouth of the Amazon?  Really cheap and sleeping in a hammock all the way.... :Smile:  

Peru was not so user friendly...pretty much is and always will be a police state, loads of poverty, not easy to get around, medical is really chancy, and golf was limited as well the Pacific Ocean in that part of the world is cold like in Crescent City Cal.

----------


## rickschoppers

Thailand seems to offer more than the Latin American countries for sure. My plan B would still be a country in that part of the world, but it would need to have good fishing and beaches. Panama, Belize or even Costa Rica come to mind.

----------


## ltnt

I think I'd prefer one that doesn't have a coup every other year and shooting in the streets to go along with it Rick..that why Europe.  Banana Republics just ain't safe!  I want to die on my own terms not some idiots with a 9 mm.

----------


## rickschoppers

Good point.

If I had to choose in Europe, it would be Spain for a number of reasons.

----------


## Sumbitch

Ecuador shares a cost of living comparable to Thailand with a preferable climate, IMNSHFO. Have been to Quito a number of times. Some stats: from Climate of Ecuador - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> The weather in Quito is consistent to that of a subtropical highland climate. The city has a fairly constant cool climate due to its elevation. The average temperature during the day is 66 °F (18.9 °C), which generally falls to an average of 50 °F (10 °C) at night.


From Cost Of Living Comparison Between Thailand And Ecuador. According to the Web site, this comparison was last updated 15 May 2015 and the data used in the comparison came from the previous 18 months:



> Consumer Prices in Ecuador are 3.70% higher than in Thailand
> Consumer Prices Including Rent in Ecuador are 0.72% higher than in Thailand
> Rent Prices in Ecuador are 8.76% lower than in Thailand
> Restaurant Prices in Ecuador are 18.95% higher than in Thailand
> Groceries Prices in Ecuador are 5.78% lower than in Thailand
> Local Purchasing Power in Ecuador is 18.63% lower than in Thailand


The girls are beautiful and love to party and are _very, very_ easy going. The place was a lot cheaper before 2000, when Ecuador had its own currency. The currency now is the USD.

----------


## Latindancer

> and golf was limited as well


Hrrmph ! Damned savages !

----------


## Lancelot

> Lance, great pics and thread. Now that you have been to a few countries, are there any that you would consider spending more time in? Latin America has been my plan B for many years and my needs would be geared more toward cost of living, scenery and attitude of the natives.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip an take plenty of pics.


Thanks buddy.

So far the place I enjoyed most was Panajachel, Guatemala. GREAT climate and low cost of living. My least favorite places were Costa Rica and Panama. 

I didn't see enough of Columbia, I flew from Panama City to Bogota, then south to Cali and crossed into Ecuador by land. Colombia -what I saw of it- had decent infrastructure and a low cost of living.

I'm behind on posting pics, pain in the keister to upload from Photo Bucket. Ecuador had some surprisingly good roads, they seem to be intent on improving their infrastructure.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> I have a English - Spanish dictionary on my smart phone


Google translate is great, but the killer is they need relatively fast online connection (which in itself is not a problem if you have been before and have active SIM card and can just activate Internet package on airport). My advice would be to purchase (good) offline dictionary to countries you are going to visit. Maybe neighbouting ones too, you never know what... :Smile: 




> ooking forward to the bus trip today, 160 degree recline, wifi and meal. Looks like business class in some airlines. I have even seen a couple of bus lines that advertise 180 lie flat 'Cama" seats


Why is it like these said "2nd world" countries are in some respect "1st world". Have you travelled by bus in europe?

----------


## rickschoppers

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> Lance, great pics and thread. Now that you have been to a few countries, are there any that you would consider spending more time in? Latin America has been my plan B for many years and my needs would be geared more toward cost of living, scenery and attitude of the natives.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your trip an take plenty of pics.
> 
> 
> Thanks buddy.
> ...


Interesting, since Panama was number one on my list only from what I have read and heard from others. What did you not like about it?

----------


## stroller

> Have you travelled by bus in europe?


Only in poland and hungary, shit places with shit bus services.

----------


## Exit Strategy

> Originally Posted by Exit Strategy
> 
> 
> Have you travelled by bus in europe?
> 
> 
> Only in poland and hungary, shit places with shit bus services.


Last time I travelled by bus in europe, there was no wifi, no leg room, no food, no personal monitor with movies, music and apps but the cost was far higher than in developed countries, the first world. Which is a bit strange because it should be exactly the opposite.

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
>  I have a English - Spanish dictionary on my smart phone
> 
> 
> Google translate is great, but the killer is they need relatively fast online connection (which in itself is not a problem if you have been before and have active SIM card and can just activate Internet package on airport). My advice would be to purchase (good) offline dictionary to countries you are going to visit. Maybe neighbouting ones too, you never know what...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can use my dictionary app off line. Forget the name, it was a freebie from Google Store.

Yeah, I've been on European busses, but it was 1972  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Interesting, since Panama was number one on my list only from what I have read and heard from others. What did you not like about it?


Don't let my opinion put you off if Panama is your choice.

I was in Panama for only 9 days, all of which were in Panama City, but I found it to be the most expensive country I visited in Central America. On the other hand the infrastructure was the best I encountered in CA, so you get what you pay for.

Mostly I didn't care for the people, found many of them to be surly and unfriendly. English was spoken by many of the locals in Panama City, so getting by with no Spanish would be less of a problem than other CA countries. 

Perhaps if I had seen more of the country I would have a different opinion.

YMMV...

----------


## Lancelot

Beautiful Ecuador! View from the bus, heading south from the Colombia - Ecuador border. Very easy land crossing, no requests for money, no onward ticket BS and 90 days on arrival!

The closer I got to Quito (10,000 feet elevation), the more painful it was to breathe. Pissed me off, I thought I was in better shape, Ha!

Next morning I woke up feeling fine, just need to let my body acclimate.

----------


## BobR

> The hombres here seem to prefer a naked bike, street fighter style. Two popular brands are Mahindra and Pulsar, both Indian brands. Single cylinder, air cooled and low technology carburetor fuel systems. I haven't seen many step throughs or automatics. The Indian bikes are probably popular because they are cheaper. Money is hard to come by for a Mayan boy...
> 
> 
> 
> For the major brands, Yamaha and Suzuki, respectively, seem to have the most market share, Honda is a distant third. A Yamaha FZ16, 160cc would set you back about $2,630, according to a brochure I was given.
> 
> Man, I sure miss my CBR250...



The rest of the World rides these nice small motorcycles that are as fast as small cars, only Americans think a motorcycle needs to weigh 800 pounds and have a 4 cylinder engine.

After a lovely trip to Puerto Vallarta, Mexico last month,   I've been looking south of the USA (but Mexico is still a war zone).  What's the nightlife like in Guatemala?

----------


## rickschoppers

Puero Vallarta is too touristy and not a real representation of what Mexico is like. Kinda like judging Thailand by Pattaya or Phuket. You need to get away from the tourists and spend some time in sleepy little fishing villages or smaller resort towns like San Blas or Ixtapa.

I used to spend most of my time in small towns in Mexico that had good surf and fishing before the tourist boom. Now those quaint little villages are getting harder to find, but well worth the hunt.

----------


## Exit Strategy

Second that.









> Beautiful Ecuador! View from the bus, heading south from the Colombia - Ecuador border. Very easy land crossing, no requests for money, no onward ticket BS and 90 days on arrival!
> 
> The closer I got to Quito (10,000 feet elevation), the more painful it was to breathe. Pissed me off, I thought I was in better shape, Ha!
> 
> Next morning I woke up feeling fine, just need to let my body acclimate.

----------


## Exit Strategy

weird double post...

----------


## Lancelot

> The rest of the World rides these nice small motorcycles that are as fast as small cars, only Americans think a motorcycle needs to weigh 800 pounds and have a 4 cylinder engine.


Very observant there Bob- I've NEVER seen a European on a big bike  :smiley laughing:

----------


## stroller

Just curious: how can you tell which continent a rider comes from when they wizz past?

----------


## Lancelot

^ Now Stroller, it's a long time until Christmas -and if you're a good boy- Santa just might bring you the brain you have always coveted.

On the other hand, you've been a moron for so long that your body would certainly reject any attempt to improve your intelligence.

Sorry Buddy  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

Why the personal insults in response to a question?

Maybe you realise by now how silly your earlier statement was.  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

^ Why are you trolling?

And you actually believe only people from the USA ride big bikes?

Now who is silly  :Smile:

----------


## stroller

> And you actually believe only people from the USA ride big bikes?


What have you been smoking? 

You're the one who claims to have never seen a European on a big bike, not me.  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

You buddy Bob makes a comment that only Americans "think a motorcycle needs to weigh 800 pounds..." and you jump in to impress us with your bull shit. My original observation was that Indian bikes are popular, probably because of the cost. 

Some morons add nothing positive to forums and only participate to take the discussion negative.

You and Bobby can dish it out, but cry like a baby when you get some of your own medicine.

----------


## rickschoppers

Lance, that is about a one year come back. How are your travels coming along?

----------


## Lancelot

Riding in the Philippines now. I've done the Bataan Death March (most of it) and the Banaue rice terraces in northern Luzon.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Excellent bump from a great thread. Hope you can take the time to bang up a few pics and a travel report. I for one would be interested. Bring it on lance.

----------


## Lancelot

> The rest of the World rides these nice small motorcycles that are as fast as small cars, only Americans think a motorcycle needs to weigh 800 pounds and have a 4 cylinder engine.


Only a moron like Bob would publicly demonstrate his ignorance with the above post  :kma:

----------


## Lancelot

The Central and South American tour was about seven months. Did it all by bus, except the Darian gap; caught a plane for that one  :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

You went through Columbia ? And Brazil ?

Pics, _please !_

----------


## Lancelot

> You went through Columbia ? And Brazil ?
> 
> Pics, _please !_


Didn't make Brazil, Bolivia, Venezuela or the Guyana (s)

Loved Columbia, great people.

Ate my fill of steak in Argentina  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

Coffee at Panajachel, Guatemala



The Waitress  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

Panama Canal

----------


## Lancelot

El Tunco Beach, El Salvador. Some hot surfer chicks there  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

Beach Bar at Costa Rica. You don't even need to get out of your golf cart  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

My delicious $8 steak in Argentina- before the devaluation  :Smile:

----------


## Cold Pizza

> The *Panama* Canal was pretty awesome and I'm glad I went to the Miaflores Locks. Just to the left of this photo the Panamanians are building a new larger canal to increase traffic and allow larger super cargo ships to pass through.


Great thread, Lancelot.

I've been to Guatemala two times, Honduras, and Belize.

I've never thought about going south of Nicaragua in CA. 

Do you recommend Panama? 

I know they use USD, like El Salvador and Ecuador. I have funds but will be very frugal to stretch out my time.

----------


## redhaze

Really awesome thread. Makes me seriously want to add Quatemala to "the list". Cheers OP!

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Really awesome thread. Makes me seriously want to add Quatemala to "the list". Cheers OP!


Guatemala is one of my favorites countries.

I think part of it is because I met friends there 22 years ago and still keep in touch with them. 

Lots of Spanish Academies to study Spanish one-on-one. 

Lots of interesting aspects of indigenous culture and natural sites from active volcanoes to Tikal, flora & fauna and animals.

----------


## redhaze

Any safety issues beyond standard precautions? Would love to do the multiple country bus tour with the wifey.

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by Lancelot
> 
> 
> The *Panama* Canal was pretty awesome and I'm glad I went to the Miaflores Locks. Just to the left of this photo the Panamanians are building a new larger canal to increase traffic and allow larger super cargo ships to pass through.
> 
> 
> Great thread, Lancelot.
> 
> I've been to Guatemala two times, Honduras, and Belize.
> ...


Thanks Buddy.

Personally I didn't care for Panama that much, super hot, humid and the people were abrupt to the point of being rude. But try it for your self and report back  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

> Any safety issues beyond standard precautions? Would love to do the multiple country bus tour with the wifey.


I never felt uncomfortable on the busses, even the night trip from Calli to Ecuador, supposedly through bandit country.

But I did take precautions; if I had to check a map on my phone, I would stand with my back to the wall, so I could still see in my peripheral vision. I was always super aware of my surroundings.

----------


## Lancelot

> Really awesome thread. Makes me seriously want to add Quatemala to "the list". Cheers OP!


Thanks buddy. I love Guatemala and I will definitely return  :Smile: 

Those Mayan girls are hot  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

I met one Aussie biker in El Salvador, then saw him again at the Honduras- Nicaragua border. He hooked up with a motley crew traveling the world. Some of them had been on the road for five years! 

Hell yes!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Lancelot

Gauchos in Villa General Belgrano, Argentina. 

After the Germans scuttled the Graf Spee in the Argentine/Uruguayan estuary, many German sailors were allowed to settle in this town. Looked like a village right out of Bavaria  :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Belize has a lot of German mennonites that settled there to, I was travelling with a German guy and he had trouble understanding them, they spoke in an old fashioned kind of German , dressed very drab, maybe a bit like the Amish in the states, I found them interesting and a bit strange in a country where they are 90% black and 10% Hispanic. Belize was interesting but kinda weird to, I didn't wanna be the guy to tell them that bob Marley was already dead, fuck that. They were waitin on his next album coming out, was staying on key caulker no internet then.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not trying to derail your excellent Central American thread Lancelot, but I also went to the largest whorehouse I've ever seen. This was called Raul's rose garden . Only found it because I got drinking with some pommie squaddies and a couple of Gurkhas  who sort of adopted me as some kind of an Aussie mascot, ended up on there military  base and had a gander at the harrier jump jets ( impressive) woke up in the morning in the rose garden in a back room. No idea how I got there , wallet was intact but I had no idea which direction Belize city was , still can't remember if I got a shot away.

----------


## Lancelot

> Not trying to derail your excellent Central American thread Lancelot, but I also went to the largest whorehouse I've ever seen..


Thread jacking is a serious offense- you are hereby fined one beer Lao for Lancelot  :Smile: 

I went to a whore house in Guatemala; it was a hoot. Big ass chicas that liked to drink beer  :sexy:

----------


## grasshopper

> Not trying to derail your excellent Central American thread Lancelot, but I also went to the largest whorehouse I've ever seen. This was called Raul's rose garden . Only found it because I got drinking with some pommie squaddies and a couple of Gurkhas  who sort of adopted me as some kind of an Aussie mascot, ended up on there military  base and had a gander at the harrier jump jets ( impressive) woke up in the morning in the rose garden in a back room. No idea how I got there , wallet was intact but I had no idea which direction Belize city was , still can't remember if I got a shot away.


Great diversion BLD! Social history meanderings are not really "diversions" in my view. More of a titillation.

I always wanted in find the site of the house of 500 girls in Saigon but no one would volunteer to show it. Course they would all be grannies by then, but, the memories eh!

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Any safety issues beyond standard precautions? Would love to do the multiple country bus tour with the wifey.


As for Guatemala, El Salvador and Honduras, crime has gotten worse in the last 20 years, as it's the most violent area on Earth that's not at war.

That said....

Families with children, tourists and backpackers are still reporting on the Lonely Planet Thorn Tree forum with great reports from Guatemala and El Salvador.

The only place many people seem to avoid is Honduras, except for Copan, which is a town with ruins, near the guatemalan border. Honduras seems to be the worse of the three. Nicaragua, on the other hand is much safer (b/c people from Nicaragua did not go to the US in the 1980s, get involved in gangs, and then get deported back to Nicaragua. This is exactly why Guate / Honduras / and El Salvador are so bad. Illegals in LA gangs that were deported back. 18th street and Mara Slavatruca.

You can take the public buses (aka "chicken buses") b/c they're so packed with people. Or, you can take mini-vans for a couple/few more dollars that go direct to your destination. 

I would be watchful of where you go at night, avoiding isolated areas or paths or streets that are dark and barren. I'm not paranoid, but it's reality there. 

But again, the vast majority of reports from families, friends and solo travelers are very good.

----------


## redhaze

Cool thanks man. All that sounds like a pretty fair assessment. Cheers

----------


## Cold Pizza

> Cool thanks man. All that sounds like a pretty fair assessment. Cheers


Thorn Tree forum is pretty active.

Lot's of good info there on all CA countries.

----------


## justme2017

Great thread! Thanks for all the pics and info. Lately I am considering a move to that region so I am interested in everything I find about these places.

----------


## Lancelot

> Originally Posted by redhaze
> 
> 
> Any safety issues beyond standard precautions? Would love to do the multiple country bus tour with the wifey.
> 
> 
> The only place many people seem to avoid is Honduras, 
> 
>  But again, the vast majority of reports from families, friends and solo travelers are very good.


My time in Honduras was maybe eight hours, transit from El Salvador to Nicaragua. My Spanish sucks, but there are frequent road checks with armed soldiers/police in Honduras. At one the soldier asked the driver to tell the gringos they had to pay $1 each to pass. The driver laughs,  hands the guy a Coke and we roll. 

I spent most of my Central America time in small towns. As Cold Pizza pointed out, gangs are a serious problem in Central America; just ask the locals which areas they feel are unsafe.

----------


## Lancelot

Evita- still in the Argentine psyche...

[/URL][/IMG]

----------


## Lancelot

If couples are doing the tango, you might be in Buenos Aires

----------

